# Version allégée de Mac OS 10.5.8



## kootoo (11 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
je traîne avec moi un vieux Powerbook G4 1.67 avec 2 Go de RAM et 100 Go de disque dur. Malheureusement, à force de mises-à-jour Apple, celui-ci est aujourd'hui d'une lenteur excessive.

Existe-t-il, comme cela a été fait avec Windows XP, des versions super allégées / optimisées pour consommer peu de mémoire vive ?

Je n'utilise cet ordinateur que pour internet, skype et word/excel... ce qui en soit ne demande pas non plus d'avoir une bête de concours... 

Merci davance pour les infos


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

A ma connaissance, ce que tu demandes n'existe aps.
Par contre, la lenteur peut être due à plusieurs facteurs :

un disque dur lent
un disque dur en train de mourir
un disque dur trop plein (plus assez d'espace disque)
pas assez de RAM par rapport à ton usage
des versions des logiciels utilisés trop récentes par rapport à ta machine
etc.


----------



## Eric999 (15 Juillet 2011)

Si malgré tout cela ton ordi reste lent te reste la possibilité de retourner sous OS 9 ou alors une distribution Linux compatible avec les PPC !


----------



## Madalvée (15 Juillet 2011)

Honnêtement, seul Tiger est optimal : même sur mon G5 j'ai préféré en rester là, aucune lourdeur.


----------

